# More powerlifting whilst trying not to be fat or get injured



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay im starting a new log as my other one is cluttered I'm going to be focusing on slowly improving body composition and strength fine tuning everything make everything not just stronger but better I'm already back in the gym as of today.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 140kg no belt 2x10

Stiffleg deadlift 60kg 3x10

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 3x10

Single leg extensions 3x20

Single leg curl 2x20

Calf raises 3x15

Abb wheel rollout 2x10

Laying leg raise off a bench 2x10.

Im not gonna lie that s**t was hard buy I believe it will aid my recovery from competing yesterday


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Rhino clip bench press(there will be a video) 100kg 3x5

Close grip bench 80kg (very close grip) 2x8

Cable flys 2x15

Dumbell raises 10kg 2x15

Tricep push downs 2x15

Rope hammer curls 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Thursday deadlift

Deadlift no belt 160kg 5x2

Romanian deadlift 3 inch deficit 80kg 3x10 no belt

Bent over row 60kg 3x10

Pull ups 3x5

Straight arm pullover 3x10

Exercise in which I don't know its name 3x10

Abb roll out 2x5


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper body stuff

Military press 60kg 2x10 80kg 1x7 1x4 60kg 2x8

Incline dumbell press paused 30s 2x10

Incline dumbell flys 15s 2x10

Side raises 13s 2x8

Incline Tricep extension EZ bar 20kg 2x12

Hammer curls 12s one set till boredom

Lying leg raises 2x8

I need to build these pressing muscles if i want to get a big bench so thats the plan for Fridays


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


>


 Do you think he's dead?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 What do the clips do? Just force you to go slow/controlled through each rep because of the balance?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sphinkter said:


> Do you think he's dead?


 no he's out cold, i remember seeing the clip on a fails like tv show years back


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

swole troll said:


> no he's out cold, i remember seeing the clip on a fails like tv show years back


 Good to know


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> What do the clips do? Just force you to go slow/controlled through each rep because of the balance?


 Yes mate the constant shift in the centre of gravity makes you have to hold form and remain stable Otherwise they make you pay it really left me sore the day after you can mimic the effect with some bands to hang kettle bells off the bar


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 150kg no belt 2x10

Sumo deadlift 100kg no belt 2x10

G.H.R 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 3x20

Single leg extensions 3x20

Single leg curl 3x20

Abb wheel rollout 3x10


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 120kg 2x10

CGBP 100kg 2x10

Barbell row 80kg 2x10

T bar row 3 plates 2x10

Straight arm pushdown 2x20

Ez curl Tricep push down super set to failure wicked pump today


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 170kg 5x2 no belt

Stiffleg deadlift 3 inch deficit 100kg 2x10

Leg press 8 plates in total 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 3x20

Calf raises 4xfailure increasing weight each set.

I payed extra attention to warming up for the deadlift foam rolling the quads and using the lacrosse ball to loosen up glutes also did Banded good mornings hip flexor stretching and some reverse hypers without weight seemed to make a big difference


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper body stuff

Military press 65kg 2x10

Incline dumbell press 32.5s paused 2x10

Incline dumbell flys 17.5s 2x10

Side raises 15s 2x10

Krock row 40s 2x10

Face pulls 2x20

Low face pulls 2x20

Bicep Tricep supersets 3xfailure


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats no belt 160kg 1x10 1x8 (will re attempt 2x10 with a belt next week)

Sumo deadlift 110kg 2x10

G.H.R 3X10

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 3x20

Unilateral leg extention 3x20

Single leg curl 3x20

Abb wheel rollout 2x20

Laying leg raise 2x8

Squats where deep as f**k today really trying to work them harder


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 125kg 2x10

CGBP 100kg 2x10

Barbell row 100kg 2x10

T bar row 3 plates and a 10 2x10

Cable flys 2x20

Straight arm pushdown 2x10

Bicep Tricep supersets 2xfailure around 10 reps heavyish weights


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

deadlift day

deadlift no belt 180kg 5x2 (fast as f**k)

band resisted stiffleg deadlift 100kg plus one red band no idea of top weight but really fu**ing good 2x10

leg press 9 plates total 2x20

reverse hyper 20kg 2x20

calf work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

2 upper body day

Military press 70kg 1x10 1x9

Incline dumbell press paused 35s 2x10 these are getting much easier

Incline dumbell flys 20s 2x10

Side raises 17.5s 2x10

Krock row 50s 2x10 easy

Face pulls 2x20

Low face pulls 2x20

Bicep Tricep supersets 2xfailure

My endurance is definitely not good on military press the first set was like nothing but the second was evil


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Tried some squats today but I'm recovering from a mad one Saturday night


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Tried some squats today but I'm recovering from a mad one Saturday night


 What did you do instead? LOL


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> What did you do instead? LOL


 I did some training just nothing worth logging

Squats 125kg 2x5

Sumo deadlift 100kg 3x10

Then I helped load a lat pull down a chest supported row machine and a Preacher curl machine into a van lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 what's the point in them mate? not being funny genuine question.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> what's the point in them mate? not being funny genuine question.


 They challenge your stability if you form is bad these things will expose it


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> They challenge your stability if you form is bad these things will expose it


 thanks bud, very interesting, whats them chains/clips max weight do you know? Also for form, excellent idea.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> thanks bud, very interesting, whats them chains/clips max weight do you know? Also for form, excellent idea.


 I haven't got a clue mate they're brand new and that's the first time iv had a go but I'll find out


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


>


 That's 1 hell of an arch!

Trying to focus on arching etc on my bench but struggling!

Can really tell the difference when you get a good setup tho bar flys up


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I did some training just nothing worth logging
> 
> Squats 125kg 2x5
> 
> ...


 LOL

Nice hangover session there. haha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

mrwright said:


> That's 1 hell of an arch!
> 
> Trying to focus on arching etc on my bench but struggling!
> 
> Can really tell the difference when you get a good setup tho bar flys up


 Thanks mate it takes time to get used to it and learn the technique but definitely leads to a better bench


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bit better today... bench day

bench press 130kg 2x10

CGBP 105kg 2x10 had to rest pause the last 2 reps of the second set

barbell row 105kg 2x10

t bar row 4 plates and a 15 2x10

cable flys 1x20 1x15

straight arm pull down 2x10

bicep/tricep super set ez curl/tricep push dowm 3x12


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift no belt 190kg 5x2 all fairly fast

Band resisted stiff leg deadlift 110kg plus red band 2x10

Leg press 10 plates total 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Calf raises lots of reps slow and controlled


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Training today was rushed as I woke up late no time for breakfast or getting ready properly

Military press 70kg 2x5 felt s**t

Incline dumbell press 40s 1x10 1x6

Incline dumbell flys 22.25s 2x10

Side raises 20s 2x10

Krock row 60s 2x10

Face pulls 2x20

Low face pulls 2x20

Heavy bicep Tricep cable super set to fail around 12 reps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 175kg 1x8 1x5

Highbar squat 125kg 2x10

Sumo deadlift 110kg 2x10

Abb work

Done something to my right adductor on squats my hips feel f**ked I may have a week off


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 135kg 1x7 1x6

Close grip bench 115kg 2x8

Barbell row 100kg 2x8

T bar row 5 plates 2x8

Cable flys 2x20

Straight arm pushdown 2x12 heavy

Bicep Tricep supersets 2xfailure alternating heavy/light

I think it's time for a week off I'm not pleased with the way the last week or two has gone im gonna have a break and actually plot out a time scale and some numbers iv just been deciding weight jumps on the day and its not a good idea


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Just did 5 doubles on 200kg today and I'm done no more gym for a week then I begin to prep to a February quilifier


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 180kg 2x5

Sumo deadlift 140kg 2x8 180x1 200x1(pb)

Ghr 3x8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Unilateral leg extention 2x20

Unilateral leg curl 2x20

Abb wheel rollout 3x fail


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 135kg 2x5

Close grip bench 115kg 2x5 (slightly closer than usual close grip was rough on my shoulders s**t idea)

Barbell row 80kg 2x5

T bar row 5 plates 2x5

Dumbell flys 17.5s 2x10

Cable flys 2x15

Face pulls 2x15

Low face pulls 2x15

Straight arm pushdown 2x15

Tricep push downs 2x12

Bicep curl 20s 2x12


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day
> 
> Bench press 135kg 2x5
> 
> ...


 How long do you spend in the gym to hit all the volume out of curiosity? Do you use really short rest intervals?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> How long do you spend in the gym to hit all the volume out of curiosity? Do you use really short rest intervals?


 That takes me about a hour and a half mate after the two main movements I blast through the lot as fast as I can the and isolation stuff never takes long I go light and just use it to get blood to everything


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> How long do you spend in the gym to hit all the volume out of curiosity? Do you use really short rest intervals?


 Also that hour and a half includes pre workout mobility work and my bench warmup sets


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Also that hour and a half includes pre workout mobility work and my bench warmup sets


 Would have assumed so. How much mobility work you do? I spend around 10 mins or some s**t. Just go through defranco's mobility routine mostly with some light plyometrics for whatever movement I will be performing on the day.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Would have assumed so. How much mobility work you do? I spend around 10 mins or some s**t. Just go through defranco's mobility routine mostly with some light plyometrics for whatever movement I will be performing on the day.


 For bench I spend about 10 mins mobilising my T spine on a roller or double lacrosse ball I use the log too I spend 5 about 5 mins on my hip flexors and I do external rotation work with a green theraband until I feel everything is firing nicely in my shoulders


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> For bench I spend about 10 mins mobilising my T spine on a roller or double lacrosse ball I use the log too I spend 5 about 5 mins on my hip flexors and I do external rotation work with a green theraband until I feel everything is firing nicely in my shoulders


 Sounds decent, might incorporate some of that.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Sounds decent, might incorporate some of that.


 Opening the hips is really important it takes a s**t load of stress away from your lower back when you bench the way I do and for me really firing up external rotation makes the world of difference in my pressing power


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Opening the hips is really important it takes a s**t load of stress away from your lower back when you bench the way I do and for me really firing up external rotation makes the world of difference in my pressing power


 I'll probably start incorporating some glute activation drills also, that's my main pitfall, I loose tightness in the glutes and subsequently loose my leg drive as a result.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Yesterday was deadlift day and I'm currently trying to pull sumo style so all main deadlift sets are sumo

Deadlift 180kg 2x5

Conventional paused deadlift 170kg 1x5

Highbar squat 75kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Weighted chins 3 different grips 2 sets each grip 5 reps 15kg plate

Abb wheel rollout 3x fail


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day 2

Close grip bench 130kg 1x5 1x6

Incline dumbell press 40s 2x8

Incline dumbell flys 20s 2x15

Cable flys 2x15

Krock row 70s 2x8

Face pulls 2x15

Low face pulls 2x15

Straight arm pushdown 2x15

Ez curl 15 each side 2x8

Tricep push downs 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

My bloods after 18 months blast and cruising on mainly test nandrolone was used a small amount there was a oxy run at the very beginning with mast and has been some d bol and oxy used during my last blast but not constantly. I'd say 80% of my time on has been test only. My liver function has actually improved since my last set of bloods last year


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I got bored today and trained arms

Jm press 40kg 3x10

Skull crushers 40kg 3x10

Incline Tricep extension with Ez bar 40kg 3x10

Laying dumbell Tricep extentions 10s 3x10

Single arm Tricep push downs 3x10

Ez curl 40kg 3x10

Dumbell curls 20s 3x10

Hammer curls 20s 3x10

Cable curls single arm 3x10

I might make a habit of this maybe bigger arms will lead to a bigger bench. Also did cardio in the form of sled sprints yesterday and some mobility work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats in wraps and paused 190kg 2x5 plenty left in the tank

Speed deadlift 140kg 3x3

Reverse hyperextension 25kg 2x20

Ghr 2x12

Single leg extensions 2xfail

Single leg curl 2xfail

Abb wheel rollout 2x10


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 2x5

CGBP 135kg 1x3 130kg 1x5

Barbell row 100kg 2x8 (starting to get comfortable with form

Incline dumbell flys 25s 2x8

Cable 2x20

Face pulls 2x15

Low face pulls 2x15

Straight arm pushdown 2x15

Bicep Tricep supersets (light)

I need to adjust volume/intensity on my second upper day and I think the arm day was a bit much my biceps tendons where f**ked today and didn't feel quite recovered... Or could be lack of rest works been busy last few weeks been doing a lot of over time


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 200 1x3 225x1

Speed deadlift 140kg 3x3 160kg 3x3

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 3x15

Lots of mobility work, I haven't done any heavy squats in a while so wanted to get some weight on my back I compete in 4 weeks and am no where near peaked so I'm cutting all the fluff and working aggressively now on becoming efficient with heavy loads


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

Had a read through your journal looks good mate the bench press with the plates hanging look horrendous lol

In for this one.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> Had a read through your journal looks good mate the bench press with the plates hanging look horrendous lol
> 
> In for this one.


 Thanks mate should be kicking it up a gear soon and shifting some big weights again!


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Random Q. When you write 2x10 ie squats 2 x 10 do you mean 2 sets of 10 reps or 10 doubles?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Random Q. When you write 2x10 ie squats 2 x 10 do you mean 2 sets of 10 reps or 10 doubles?


 I always put setsxreps unless I only do 1 set I may put weightx1 or weightx5


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bench day

bench press 150kg 3x3

cgbp 130kg 2x5

barbell row 80kg 2x8

incline flys 17.5s 2x10

cable flys 2x15

face pull 2x15

low face pull 2x15

straight arm push down 2x15

dumbbell curls 20s 2x8

tricep push downs 2x15


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

strong pressing mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Prioritised squats over deads today as I need to shift some good weight to get efficient so worked up to slowly to 180kg for a single with no wraps then the wraps came out and did a smooth double at 200kg followed by a easy 230kg single

Then deadlifts working on speed 140kg 5x1

180kg 5x1

The weights all moved nicely


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Prioritised squats over deads today as I need to shift some good weight to get efficient so worked up to slowly to 180kg for a single with no wraps then the wraps came out and did a smooth double at 200kg followed by a easy 230kg single
> 
> Then deadlifts working on speed 140kg 5x1
> 
> ...


 Whens the next comp you are training for?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Whens the next comp you are training for?


 Midland qualifiers in 4 weeks mate need to get my s**t together


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Midland qualifiers in 4 weeks mate need to get my s**t together


 Good luck with it mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Good luck with it mate. :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate not going for anything big just a quilifing total


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate not going for anything big just a quilifing total


 You'll smash it mate, no doubt.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> You'll smash it mate, no doubt.


 Thanks mate hopefully all goes well


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck with it.

I've got a little longer to prepare thankfully but taking the same approach and if I get to the British then I'll really push


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

best of luck mate

im competing myself in the south west qualifier

2018


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench earlier

Speed bench 130kg 3x3 nice and fast

Close grip bench 140kg 1x5

Incline dumbell press 45s 1x8 1x7

Cable flys stack on 6 2x15

Face pulls 2x15

Low face pulls 2x15

Straight arm pushdown 2x15

Tricep push downs 2x15

Hammer curls rope attachment on cable 2x15

Bicep tendons are battered


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 225kg 1x2 (easy)

240kg 1x1 (attempted a double but lost my line on the second rep and couldn't save it it was close though and a big improvement on last Monday)

Deadlift

140kg 3x3 (working on speed)

180kg 1x3 ( nice and fast)

200kg 1x1 (easy)

220kg 2x15 (first one was a bit out of line but easy second one was a bit of a grinder)


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 160kg 2x2

Close grip bench 145kg 1x4 (wanted 5)

Barbell row 85kg 2x8

Dumbell flys 20s 2x8

Cable flys 1x20 1x10 (went heavier)

Face pulls 2x20

Low face pulls 2x20

Straight arm pushdown 2x20

Dumbell curls 22.5s 2x8

Tricep push downs 2x15 1x10


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Do you go by any set routine or do you train by feel? Numbers are looking strong


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Do you go by any set routine or do you train by feel? Numbers are looking strong


 I usually go by linear progression in the same style ed coan trained small increases in poundage every week with to working sets but I'm just rushing it at the minute trying to peak for my comp I highly recommend anyone in strength training buy his book off Amazon it's a tenner for a digital copy and its changed the way I train for the better


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> I usually go by linear progression in the same style ed coan trained small increases in poundage every week with to working sets but I'm just rushing it at the minute trying to peak for my comp I highly recommend anyone in strength training buy his book off Amazon it's a tenner for a digital copy and its changed the way I train for the better


 I quite like his approach of higher volume further out from a comp and then reduce it as comp approaches, makes total sense. May be a worthwhile investment


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> I quite like his approach of higher volume further out from a comp and then reduce it as comp approaches, makes total sense. May be a worthwhile investment


 Even just for the stories of the old powerlifting days mate it's wicked there's another book you can find for free online called the purposeful primitive loads of crazy stories about old school powerlifting


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

His Q&A on Mark Bell's Supertraining was awesome.

His stories are good. There's one story about how he used to just train like crazy when he was a kid, he didn't really know what he was doing but just went for it. He was in his basement in the early hours just battering hell out of himself on a leg press machine they had and he was making so much noise his mum had to go down and get him off the machine haha. Basically sounded like kids today locking themselves away except from mealtimes, except instead of being glued on an xbox he would be exercising :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat/deadlift

Squats worked up to a okay 240kg apparently it was too deep lol

Then worked up to a decent 230kg deadlift

Finished with some reverse hypers

Iv got some apollo test e to run as well lables have changed not as fancy as before but I'm sure the gear is a good as it was previously


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats worked up to 250kg for 1 and it was easy

Narrow stance deep squats 100kg 1x25 140kg 1x5

Speed deadlift

150kg 5x3

Stiffleg deficit deadlift 60kg 2x10


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 165kg 3x1

Close grip bench 145kg 1x4

Incline dumbell press 45s 1x10 1x5

50s 1x2

Then some evil dip/Tricep pushdown/hammer curl super set for 5 rounds strength seems to be good but Coordination and speed isnt right yet im still lacking neural efficiency


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm jealous of that bench press!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I'm jealous of that bench press!


 Seconded.... :lol:

And that Squat......


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Lol thanks lads @RS86 @Quackerz once this quilifier is out the way I'll be able to start working up properly


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Lol thanks lads @RS86 @Quackerz once this quilifier is out the way I'll be able to start working up properly


 I hate you sometimes..... lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I hate you sometimes..... lol


 Haha thanks mate


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Haha thanks mate


 w**ker.... :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deads

Squat 180kg 3x3

Deadlift 180kg 5x3

Reverse hypers 2X15

Speed and former was the focus of today






@Quackerz


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squats and deads
> 
> Squat 180kg 3x3
> 
> ...


 Solid drive, I'm jealous as f**k. I'll get my lifts up to a decent level one day though, the age of the duck is only beginning mate. :lol:

PS: Great lifting but I can see a bit of sweat in your vagina crack, just thought I'd let you know. X


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Solid drive, I'm jealous as f**k. I'll get my lifts up to a decent level one day though, the age of the duck is only beginning mate. :lol:
> 
> PS: Great lifting but I can see a bit of sweat in your vagina crack, just thought I'd let you know. X


 Im gonna squeeze it into a vial for you to inject, and thanks mate I just wished I'd recorded the faster sets lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Im gonna squeeze it into a vial for you to inject, and thanks mate I just wished I'd recorded the faster sets lol


 1st class signed for mate, how much you asking for it?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> 1st class signed for mate, how much you asking for it?


 Just some before and after nudes please


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just some before and after nudes please


 PM sent.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day 2

Slingshot bench press

140kg 1x5

160kg 1x3 (fast as fuuuuck)

170kg 1x3 (fast)

180kg 1x3 (still pretty quick)

190kg 1x1

200kg failed but nice to hold a big ass weight I brought it down well and it even left the chest


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day 2
> 
> Slingshot bench press
> 
> ...


 Nice benching.

I've tried the slingshot a few times but it just makes my bench worse as it pulls me off form lol, must be the way I bench


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

What colour sling you using? I am up to 185kg with blue sling.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

might give the slingshot a wiz myself to ease back into benching once my pecs well on the mend

looks like it would take the strain off it

idea of a slingshot is to work on lockout right?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

swole troll said:


> idea of a slingshot is to work on lockout right?


 No its to give assistance out of the bottom mate.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

swole troll said:


> might give the slingshot a wiz myself to ease back into benching once my pecs well on the mend
> 
> looks like it would take the strain off it
> 
> idea of a slingshot is to work on lockout right?


 If you watch Mark Bell's video with Ed Coan benching Ed talks about getting a lot of pain from benching these days and he uses it as an aide to train pain free.

My mate always uses it to overload as mainly helps off the chest, by the time you are locking out there's nearly no tension left in it


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

if it helps off the chest then worth it for when im given the green light to bench again, will really help to ease back in

the pec is at its deepest stretch at that part of the rom so anything i can do to alleviate the pec ill do


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I have had some cracking lifts with the sling, amusing to say the least, sometimes if tired I can only push the bar 1 or 2 inches off my chest with maximum force, with the sling I have somehow managed to fight the weight (including the sling pressure to aid the lift) back to the top to complete the lift, even taking like 30 plus seconds to get there, it just moves on up MM by MM lol When you think you cant lift and about to lower the weight don't, just keep pressing the weight up and you will be surprised.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

swole troll said:


> if it helps off the chest then worth it for when im given the green light to bench again, will really help to ease back in
> 
> the pec is at its deepest stretch at the part of the rom so anything i can do to alleviate the pec ill do


 wear elbow sleeves too, nice and tight, this will give arm assistance and add extra layer for the sling to go around, stretching it that bit more, aim to have the sling partly over the elbow joint for maximum gain.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> What colour sling you using? I am up to 185kg with blue sling.


 Red mate


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> Seconded.... :lol:
> 
> And that Squat......


 Thirded

And that deadlift.......


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

mrwright said:


> Thirded
> 
> And that deadlift.......


 Na luckily that's s**t :lol:


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

RS86 said:


> Na luckily that's s**t :lol:


 I'm still to break the 200 barrier so anything over that is amazing lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

mrwright said:


> Thirded
> 
> And that deadlift.......


 @Jakemaguire, whats the max on this?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> @Jakemaguire, whats the max on this?


 Best in training is 245kg but 240kg in comp


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Na luckily that's s**t :lol:


 Yet I still out total you :whistling:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Best in training is 245kg but 240kg in comp


 Beat by 2.5kg.... FFS lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

*240 in comp? What Comp? Raw lift? What lift? *


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> *240 in comp? What Comp? Raw lift? What lift? *


 240 deadlift raw 90kg bodyweight gpc British finals 2016


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks and Congrats pal, 240 is my current 1rm


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Thanks and Congrats pal, 240 is my current 1rm


 Thanks mate and you too well done


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate and you too well done


 You have come along way since your first stats you posted up, stay positive and that 200kg bench, I think you worked up to that and rightly so (in 1 session), I think if you did 170, 180 and 190 single you would probably get the 200kg.


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yet I still out total you :whistling:


 In my defence im yet to do a meet... :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@Jakemaguire

Howlong you been training mate? Be nice to know from you too @RS86.

Just want to gauge how well im progressing against guys at a similar weight to myself. Make sure I'm not that s**t. :lol:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> @Jakemaguire
> 
> Howlong you been training mate? Be nice to know from you too @RS86.
> 
> Just want to gauge how well im progressing against guys at a similar weight to myself. Make sure I'm not that s**t. :lol:


 I started when I was 16 for football. I'm now 30. Trained for strength/BB semi serious for a while and then started properly training for strength past 3 years maybe? So a long time but a good part of that time I cld have been more focused


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

RS86 said:


> I started when I was 16 for football. I'm now 30. Trained for strength/BB semi serious for a while and then started properly training for strength past 3 years maybe? So a long time but a good part of that time I cld have been more focused


 Cheers, makes my PB's seem not so ***** anymore :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

this is me about 6 month after turning 20 I'm 27 in a week I had literally just started training the month this was taken I pressed 15kg dumbbells with someone helping me I weighed about 55kg @Quackerz now you can all laugh at me lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> View attachment 138643
> this is me about 6 month after turning 20 I'm 27 in a week I had literally just started training the month this was taken I pressed 15kg dumbbells with someone helping me I weighed about 55kg @Quackerz now you can all laugh at me lol


 No laughing mate, just good to see what achievable for myself as a rough guideline if I bust my balls, I know Its different for everyone but good to Asi regardless IMO :thumbup1: . For 7 years progress you've come a long way mate. I'v gone from crackhead sub 65kg at 6" to 103kg ATM, lean in that pic I was 92kg so gaining mass is piss, it's raising my lifts that's the issue, rehab and starting again slowly should help me a lot I should think.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deads

Squat 190kg 5x2 (very fast)

Deadlift 190kg 5x2 (felt okay)

I feel like s**t today I wasn't expecting to have a good session but squats where almost too easy 190kg went up like a empty bar even the deadlift didn't feel bad and that always feels bad lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

my 27th birthday next week and all

when i was 18 i use to celebrate them with beer and coke, now i celebrate with surgery and tramadol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> my 27th birthday next week and all
> 
> when i was 18 i use to celebrate them with beer and coke, now i celebrate with surgery and tramadol


 Never tried cocaine... but I drank alot of alcohol lol ill be celebrating by binge eating and playing resident evil 7 this year lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

swole troll said:


> my 27th birthday next week and all
> 
> when i was 18 i use to celebrate them with beer and coke, now i celebrate with surgery and tramadol





Jakemaguire said:


> Never tried cocaine... but I drank alot of alcohol lol ill be celebrating by binge eating and playing resident evil 7 this year lol


 27 ATM also....... HA

I used to just take everything all at once for about 7 years straight, glad that's over now, fu**ing nightmare coming off gear. Best not to try it...... lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 170kg fail this was due tI me not respecting the weight it flew off my chest fast and I lost it going into lockout I took it again and got it easy probably the easiest 170kg bench iv done

175kg fail (maybe next week as it came off the chest well and lost it at lockout I could be fatigued from heavy slingshot work on Friday)

Incline dumbell press 45s 2X10 (finally)

Cable flys 1x12

Weighted dips 20kg 1x8 1x10 1x6 (first ever weighted dips)

Tricep pushdown 3x20

Bench speed is much improved on last week's training


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> my 27th birthday next week and all
> 
> when i was 18 i use to celebrate them with beer and coke, now i celebrate with surgery and tramadol


 27 next month myself 

If youre having surgery and tramadol, you may as well have beer and coke while youre at it!


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> 27 next month myself
> 
> If youre having surgery and tramadol, you may as well have beer and coke while youre at it!


 Can't take reccies or booze anymore

Gets me in far too much trouble and ruins my progress in the gym


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Can't take reccies or booze anymore
> 
> Gets me in far too much trouble and ruins my progress in the gym


 totally clean? not even a beer, wow!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> totally clean? not even a beer, wow!


 I'm the same mate, and @Jakemaguire I think. :lol:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> totally clean? not even a beer, wow!


 3mg of melatonin is a messy one for me now


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I'm the same mate, and @Jakemaguire I think. :lol:


 Haha and here I was thinking im doing really well having 3 months off a year! Pure patting myself on the back


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> 3mg of melatonin is a messy one for me now


 I think it is for anyone if they expect to sleep normally 

Is it like an "I Can't" thing now or will you have a champagne at a wedding or something?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> I think it is for anyone if they expect to sleep normally
> 
> Is it like an "I Can't" thing now or will you have a champagne at a wedding or something?


 I was never an alchi but just kept getting annihilated and then into trouble with the police or getting banned from places, upsetting people ect

also broke my foot, hand, ribs and had numerous black eyes and split lips all whilst pissed and could hardly remember any of it

so no i just dont bother, plus i love getting on it so its easier for me to say none at all than it is to try and moderate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I'm the same mate, and @Jakemaguire I think. :lol:


 Yeh apart from the very occasional drink


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

swole troll said:


> I was never an alchi but just kept getting annihilated and then into trouble with the police or getting banned from places, upsetting people ect
> 
> also broke my foot, hand, ribs and had numerous black eyes and split lips all whilst pissed and could hardly remember any of it
> 
> so no i just dont bother, plus i love getting on it so its easier for me to say none at all than it is to try and moderate


 I suffer from the same problem, I love it too much!

you sounds like you got into a lot more trouble then me though. I think the worst thing i do is vomit a lot, but that can cause problems on its own when my partner wakes up pissed off because i thre up all over the bed and room


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> Haha and here I was thinking im doing really well having 3 months off a year! Pure patting myself on the back


 Still good mate, my problem is one drink turns into a one week crack bender..... I have too much of an addictive personality and prefer to place that energy elsewhere to improvement on myself these days.


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Still good mate, my problem is one drink turns into a one week crack bender..... I have too much of an addictive personality and prefer to place that energy elsewhere to improvement on myself these days.


 I know the feeling.

Relevant


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Stop cluttering my log you pair of w**kers @Quackerz @Lifesizepenguin


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> Stop cluttering my log you pair if w**kers @Quackerz @Lifesizepenguin


 My apologies.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Stop cluttering my log you pair of w**kers @Quackerz @Lifesizepenguin


 Good lifting. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fresh set for meet day, these wraps are good
View attachment 138732


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deads

Squat worked up to 250kg it was a bit of a grinder but I felt a bit off today

Deadlift 220 3x1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Friday I dId bench 140kg 5x3 decent speed


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats and deadlift

Worked up to a pretty smooth 260kg squat

Deadlift 180kg 5x3 working on my hip hinge technique I think I may be on to something small pieces feel like they're coming into place on the deadlift hopefully next training cycle should see some good progress


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BP4_jtrlXxx/

Had no idea how to share ig videos lol now I can f**k youtube off


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BP4_jtrlXxx/
> 
> Had no idea how to share ig videos lol now I can f**k youtube off


 Nice.

Is that suited or just a Titan singlet


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Nice.
> 
> Is that suited or just a Titan singlet


 Singlet mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Worked up to 2 singles of 160kg and tried a 175kg just wasn't there bit disappointed i thought it would be there today after that did some floor press with 140kg and did some light over head work and Tricep stuff


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day
> 
> Worked up to* 2 singles of 160kg *and tried a 175kg just wasn't there bit disappointed i thought it would be there today after that did some floor press with 140kg and did some light over head work and Tricep stuff


 brings tears to my eyes thinking about that kind of bench weight.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

For anybody who cares I'm not dead I compete on Sunday so it's rest and stuffing my face from now on, too much in too little time has left me buggered iv hit the numbers I need to qualify in training so I just need to bring it on the day. The week after the comp will be light training no heavy compound lifts then it's back to work no ****ing around I'm not happy at all with where I'm at currently, the plan this year is the gpc European championships in Poland this summer and I want to put in a good performance


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> For anybody who cares I'm not dead I compete on Sunday so it's rest and stuffing my face from now on, too much in too little time has left me buggered iv hit the numbers I need to qualify in training so I just need to bring it on the day. The week after the comp will be light training no heavy compound lifts then it's back to work no ****ing around I'm not happy at all with where I'm at currently, the plan this year is the gpc European championships in Poland this summer and I want to put in a good performance


 Powodzenia, should ace it without a doubt mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Good luck for Sunday. 650 to qualify?

Doesn't your 670 from last years British qualify you already?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

RS86 said:


> Good luck for Sunday. 650 to qualify?
> 
> Doesn't your 670 from last years British qualify you already?


 Yeh gotta hit 650, no because that was last year you have to qualify each year unless you win your catagory at a national or international championship I should hit 650 comfortably


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yeh gotta hit 650, no because that was last year you have to qualify each year unless you win your catagory at a national or international championship I should hit 650 comfortably


 Ah right. Wasn't sure but that nakes sense.

You will smash it bud


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Today went okay hit a 260 squat failed a 270 went up to a 170 bench at this point I had out lifted everyone in my flight including the 100kg lifters but had a guy in my catagory who was opening on a 260 deadlift my planned opener was 220 putting him 10kg ahead of me in total I had him by 15kg on squat and bench but lucky for me unfortunately for him he tore his bicep on his second deadlift and I beat him by 5kg with a 235 pull I really need to get my deadlift sorted

Total was 665 so got my A standard and should be off to compete on team gb in Poland at the European championships


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Today went okay hit a 260 squat failed a 270 went up to a 170 bench at this point I had out lifted everyone in my flight including the 100kg lifters but had a guy in my catagory who was opening on a 260 deadlift my planned opener was 220 putting him 10kg ahead of me in total I had him by 15kg on squat and bench but lucky for me unfortunately for him he tore his bicep on his second deadlift and I beat him by 5kg with a 235 pull I really need to get my deadlift sorted
> 
> Total was 665 so got my A standard and should be off to compete on team gb in Poland at the European championships


 Congrats bud. That's some total as well


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I was under the impression you was a juicer? Forgive me if your not, @Jakemaguire


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> I was under the impression you was a juicer? Forgive me if your not, @Jakemaguire


 Iv never claimed otherwise


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Iv never claimed otherwise


 "should be off to compete on team gb in Poland at the European championships " ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> "should be off to compete on team gb in Poland at the European championships " ?


 In the gpc


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> "should be off to compete on team gb in Poland at the European championships " ?


 Not that the lads In the ipf or other tested feds are clean lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> In the gpc


 Thanks pal, well done on your lifts, surprised you never benched more, your training benching has been excellent.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> Thanks pal, well done on your lifts, surprised you never benched more, your training benching has been excellent.


 Thanks mate, 4 week build up mate didn't really go heavy for about a month after the brits so had to ramp up really quickly


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate, 4 week build up mate didn't really go heavy for about a month after the brits so had to ramp up really quickly


 I hear you, get some "pre-workout" Dbol down you son. 15mg does it for me, lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

karbonk said:


> I hear you, get some "pre-workout" Dbol down you son. 15mg does it for me, lol


 I've got oil based injectable d bol at 50mg per ml its wicked stuff but I rarely use it


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BP4_jtrlXxx/
> 
> Had no idea how to share ig videos lol now I can f**k youtube off


 Great squat pal - added you on IG (thejackal)

looking to enter my first PL this year


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Congrats mang. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Just gonna put this here....

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BQibS8ClaBw/


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just gonna put this here....
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BQibS8ClaBw/


 Sweet! I felt good about my benching today til I watched this :lol:

Will follow you on insta


----------

